
Show HN: OpenRPC – An Interface Definition for JSON-RPC APIs - superfreek
https://open-rpc.org
======
bawllz
I was about to use gRPC, but forget that non-browser-supporting non-human-
readable dumpster fire.

Also it looks significantly less complicated than open api/swagger. for
starters, openapi/swagger has 2 fkin names. lol.

~~~
atombender
You can use JSON as the serialization format for gRPC, so that's not really a
great reason not to use it.

I would argue that GraphQL is a bigger competitor and much friendlier to web
apps.

------
superfreek
You can play around with OpenRPC in the API documentation viewer and editor
here: [https://playground.open-rpc.org/](https://playground.open-rpc.org/)

------
anderspitman
Nice. Does OpenRPC have any concept of streaming, a la gRPC?

------
tsav984
how cool!!!!

